

Seperate Comments/Whitespace from Production Files - RollAHardSix

I was curious if anyone has a tool/Dreamweaver method/workflow method for separating white-space &#38; comments out of css/javascript/html files.<p>I'm almost envisioning a tool that will mark the location of a comment or white-space in a file and will keep track; so that you can strip it when uploading to production, and then when you re-open the file, the tool will insert comments &#38; white-space.<p>I'm interested if anyone has anything ready, because I could use it for work immediately. However, if nothing exists, or the interface sucks, I guess I now have a side-project to hack on. ^_^
======
thyrsus
You might want to look at Leo:
<http://webpages.charter.net/edreamleo/front.html>

In particular, you'll be interested in the @shadow file type, which keeps two
versions of a file, one with the "sentinels" marking the structure and one
without.

Warning: in my experience, the "sentinels" are prejudiced against
collaboration. Either you put the version with sentinels into Git/Hg/Bzr and
the merge of changes made by two separate parties is more likely than
otherwise to create corrupt files, or you put the version without sentinels
under version control, and then your collaborators lose the benefit of the
structure or anything else that has been omitted.

~~~
RollAHardSix
Exactly what I'm getting at with using version control on the production file;
we don't use a strict testing/production file-system (and I'm not high enough
on the food chain to change that) instead someone may open the production file
and make changes as they see fit. (not many someone's but still..)

------
bartonfink
How is a minifier different from what you're describing? I may be missing
something, but that sounds very similar to what you want.

~~~
RollAHardSix
Thanks, good question! This should make it a little more clear:

The biggest thing I'm looking for is I don't want to 'lose' my comments; it's
just that I don't want them in the final file; and I'm looking for an easier
method than keeping two different files (one with and one w/o comments).

